# Temperature?



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

What temperature does my tank need to be for the fish in my signature? My heater works great and it holds my tank right at 80 right now, is that right? And 75 on my heater is actually 80 I found out when I bought a thermometer.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I think 80 might be a bit warm for the convicts. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable can confirm. Also, the Snakeskin Gourami is a peaceful fish compared to the others. The Blood Parrot probably needs a bigger tank than a 38 unless he is by himself.


----------

